# Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...



## 1pbubi (16 Januar 2009)

Ich bin seit über einem Jahr bei Fabriken.de angemeldet. Auf dieser Seite wird bis heute mit einer kostenlosen Anmeldung geworben. In den AGB vermerkt Fabriken.de seine AGB jederzeit zu ändern!!! 
Ich meine hier wird zur Zeit die Große Abzocke vorberetet!!!
Am 14.01.09 erhielt ich im Spamordner eine unscheinbare Mail als Newsletter, das Fabriken.de zum 01.02.09 für alle kostenpflichtig wird!!! 7 Euro im Monat ,über 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit!:wall: In den AGB ist eine Abmeldung per Mail und Fax akzeptiert, im Newsletter nur noch schriftlich! Ich kann Euch berichten, eine Abmeldung wird enorm erschwert und ob meine Post bei denen "ankommt" ist auch nicht sicher!? Mit dieser heimlichen Umstellung sollen offensichtlich viele Mitgieder in einen nicht gewünschten Vertrag gezwungen werden!!! Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit dieser Seite?,Guß 1pbub

*[Überschrift am 03.03. geändert, da die Kostenpflichtigkeit ja wohl nicht vorliegt. modaction.sep]*

*Update 02. März 2009: Hier ein aktueller Bericht zu fabriken.de, und was man zu den Rechnungen, zur nicht bestehenden Zahlungspflicht und zum Widerspruch wissen muss!*


----------



## sascha (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Kannst du mir diese Mail mal weiterleiten an webmaster[AT]dialerschutz.de?


----------



## Marco (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



sascha schrieb:


> Kannst du mir diese Mail mal weiterleiten an webmaster[AT]dialerschutz.de?



Falls der User sich nicht meldet hxxp://www.fabriken.de/shownewsletter/show/id/8

Ich würde mich nicht abmelden. Wie soll der Betreiber beweisen das die Änderung angekommen ist? Zumal diese Email bei OP im Spamordner gelandet ist.

Gruß Marco


----------



## 1pbubi (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Ob nicht abmelden so gut ist, bezweifle ich!? Auf einen Vertrag sollte man schon reagieren!? Eine Kündigung beruhigt doch etwas,auch wenn Sie Ihr Ziehl verfehlt!?Die Abzockfirmen machen da keinen Unterschied ob Ihre Mail im Spamordner landet, um Forderungen zu stellen!? Ich hatte mich in einem anderen Fall nicht abgemeldet und bin schon seit langer Zeit guter Kunde von einem Inkassobüro, mit einer immer noch beträchtlich wachsenden Summe! Die AGB sollte man doch nicht so einfach ignorieren, ob Abzocker oder nicht!?  Gruß 1pbubi


----------



## spacereiner (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



> Auf einen Vertrag sollte man schon reagieren


Man sollte erstmal prüfen ob es überhaubt ein Vertrag gibt.Einem Vertrag müssen beide Seiten zustimmen


> Eine Kündigung beruhigt doch etwas


Blödsinn


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

gilt die AGB-Änderung auch für rezepte-ideen.de ?
Ist dieses Googleergebnis für "Connect 2 Content" zufällig oder ein Hinweis auf die Zuordnung der "Connect 2 Content GmbH"? (Online Premium Content Limited)

Na, die werden wir uns mal näher anschauen 
Die Übernahme der Community durch Connect 2 Content GmbH wurde im Newsletter 6 (3.1.09) verkündet
hxxp://www.fabriken.de/shownewsletter/show/id/6

Offenbar fiel die Community bereits im Oktober auf
http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081007105955AAgiRKX

Die Firma wurde vermutlich Ende November (veröffentlicht Anfang Dezember 2008 ) durch Umbenennung der Vorratsgesellschaft "Rheinsee Zweihunderteinundachtzigste V V GmbH, Düsseldorf, c/o Mazars Revision- & Treuhandgesellschaft mbH Martin-Luther-Platz 26, 40212 Düsseldorf" (HRB 59974) gegründet (Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 28.11.2008 )

Die GFin der Vorratsgesellschaft hat schon mehrere hier bekannte Firmen (neben Hunderten oder Tausenden ganz normaler Firmen) vertreten. Für länger mitlesende Leute sei (ohne dass dies irgendeine Bedeutung hätte, abgesehen davon, mich zum schmunzeln zu bringen) die "Matterhorn 271. Vorratsgesellschaft" erwähnt, die unter ihren späteren Namen bekannter wurde


----------



## Sirius (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Die Firma im Impressum ist ganz neu. Der Geschäftsführer ist noch nicht im elektronischen Handelsregister verzeichnet.

*Connects 2 Content GmbH*
Spanger Str. 38a
40559 Düsseldorf
Amtsgericht: 40213 Düsseldorf (HRB 59974)

vormals:
*Rheinsee Zweihunderteinundachtzigste V V GmbH*
c/o Mazars Revision- & Treuhandgesellschaft mbH
Martin-Luther-Platz 26
40212 Düsseldorf


An der Firmen-Adresse ist eine Aktiengesellschaft registriert, die einen identischen Geschäftszweck hat:

*print plaza AG*
Spanger Str. 38a
40559 Düsseldorf
Amtsgericht: 40213 Düsseldorf (HRB 55050)
Gegenstand: _Die Entwicklung und der Betrieb eines gemeinsamen WebShops, insbesondere für den Vertrieb von Druckereierzeugnissen_


Die Firma hat bereits eine Krankenakte: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17083


----------



## Marco001 (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Genau wie vor Jahren schon kostenlose Seiten aufgekauft und in Dialerfallen verwandelt wurden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Die fabriken.de wurde Anfang 2008 für 1500 Euro verkauft. In ihrer jüngeren Geschichte war die Seite meist geparkt und zum Verkauf ausgeschrieben. 2001/2002 befand sich auf der Seite eine Weiterleitung zu einer anderen Firma, die ich aber nicht nennen möchte, da sie wohl nichts damit zu tun hat.

Offenbar war schon im September 2008 mit der Seite etwas nicht in Ordnung



> Hatte mich im Juni ‘08 bei Möbel-Fabrikverkauf (gesponserter Link bei EBAY) angemeldet, da ich einen Küchenkauf plante und zu dem Zeitpunkt annahm, dass ein Möbelhersteller einen solchen Fabrikverkauf durchführt. Gebühren waren nicht zusehen, auch nicht beim Scrollen. Erst auf der nächsten Seite kam die Überraschung mit der Gebühr und dann hatte ich auch sofort die Mail mit dem Aktivierungslink. Betätigt habe ich den natürlich nicht, denn das hätte den Vertrag ausgelöst. - Die Abzockmasche nahm dann trotzdem ihren Lauf - aber das kennt Ihr ja aus eigener Erfahrung. Als ich die erste Mahnung von *Online Content* erhielt, wollte ich nochmals prüfen, ob ich nicht doch die Gebühr auf der Anmeldeseite übersehen habe. Der gesponserte Link “Möbel-Fabrikverkauf” bei EBAY war zwar da, die Webseite aber nicht aufrufbar. Zwei Tage später war eine völlig neue Webseite da - Fabrikverkauf - mit Gebührangabe auf der Anmeldeseite, wenn auch nur mit nach unten scrollen sichtbar, aber immerhin wenigstens vorhanden. Und jetzt kommt der Hammer, neuerdings leitet dieser Link auf eine neue Anmeldeseite …. fabriken.de , und da steht “hier kostenlos anmelden” - ansonsten muss der User genau so alle persönlichen Daten angeben.
> Wenn man nun die AGBs durchliest steht da, dass die Anmeldung Z U N Ä C H S T kostenlos ist, was danach kommt, steht allerdings nicht drin. Das erhält der ahnungslose Anmelder garantiert mitgeteilt, wenn er die Mail erhält, dass er einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Ausprobiert habe ich das allerdings nicht, um nicht noch mehr von dieser zauberhaften Post zu erhalten.
> Laut Impressum handelt es sich um die “Community Solutions GmbH”, Scheidtweiler Str. 17, 50933 Köln. Der Geschäftsführer heißt Th* F* und ist natürlich auch nur unter einer 0180-Nummer zu erreichen. Vielleicht ist unter Euch ein Kölner, der in der Nähe der Scheidtweiler Str. wohnt, und mal nachsieht, ob auch da nur ein Briefkasten hängt.



Offenbar wird der Herr T*F* manchmal falsch geschrieben...
http://www.domaintools.com/reverse-ip/?hostname=89.146.205.22

s.a.
http://blog.whois.de/currentWhois/view/fabriken.de

Th* [sic!] F*k[sic!]*
Community Solutions GmbH
Scheidtweiler Str. 17
50933 Köln
2008-08-21

[ir]Er war offenbar bereits vor der Kostenpflichtseinführung verantwortlich. Ist ja so üblich. Wer als erster Partybilder des Herren Arm in Arm mit bekannten Größen der Nutzlosbranche findet, kriegt von mir einen Hochachtungsklaps [/ir]

PS: Manche von den Dialerbrüdern sind heute Nutzlospaten. Stimmt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Ach ja übrigens... Die Namen, die Ahnen, die Paten und weitere spannende Geschichten?

*Ahnenforschung Ltd. 
*Feldstraße 3 
D-64347  Griesheim
 Geschäftsführerin: M* G*

als selbstständige  Zweigniederlassung der
AHNENFORSCHUNG LTD
5 JUPITER  HOUSE, CALLEVA PARK
ALDERMASTON
READING
BERKSHIRE RG7 8NN
Telefon: *0180-5039930-00* (14 Cent / Minute)
Telefax: 0180-5039930-01 (14  Cent / Minute)

*0180-5039930-57 und **0180-5039930-67 sind die Nummern bei fabriken.de

**0180-5039930-95 und **0180-5039930-96 waren die Nummern der "Online Content Ltd" auf fabrikverkauf.com

**0180-5039930-57 und **0180-5039930-60*
sind die Nummern der "Community Solutions GmbH" aka "Connects 2 Content"?

Da fällt mir ein... Dürfen solche Nummern eigentlich so lang sein? Lohnt sich da nicht eine kleine Betreiberabfrage bei rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de?

community-solutions.de/kontakt

Siehe google

auf beiden Seiten (fabriken, rezepte-ideen) steht aktuell in den AGB klar kostenlos ("Anmeldung zur kostenlosen Community"). Da gleichzeitig im Newsletter die Kostenpflicht ab 1.2. bereits kommuniziert wurde, sehe ich da die Irreführungsabsicht und man könnte da auf so Ideen kommen wie z.B. §263.

fabriken.de/anmeldung/ShowAGB/showPdf/true

Sicherheitshalber habe ich für den Herrn T*F* schon mal die Werbetrommel gerührt bei den einschlägigen Adressen 

Betroffene müssen sich eigentlich nur diese einschlägige Adresse merken 
Saschas kleine Beruhigungspillen


----------



## quaddeln (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo an Alle,

habe auch von Fabriken.de eine Mail erhalten. Kostenpflichtig!!!
Jetzt schicke ich jede Stunde eine mail an die Truppe.

                                                                 Cxxxxx, 18.01.2009 


> *Kündigung! *
> 
> Hiermit mache ich laut Iherer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen vom Punkt 11 Ende der Mitgliedschaft, Absatz 11.1 Gebrauch.
> Mit sofortiger Wirkung bin ich kein Mitglied bei Fabriken .de
> ...


 
Das reicht, nach meiner Auffassung und ab Morgen geht aller 30 minuten 
ein Fax raus (gleicher Text)

Eine Steuernummer ist bei der Truppe auch nicht vorhanden.
Wenn ich in Düsseldorf wohnen würde, dann hätten die morgen Besuch von mir++++. UND euros von mir, NIE

Bis bald Qudddeln

PS: Wer Quad fährt lebt länger!!!!


----------



## 1pbubi (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

*Du gibst Dir ja sehr viel Mühe, die landet aber sicher bei denen im Mülleimer !? :unzufrieden:
Habe auch E-mails und Fax gesendet und angerufen!, die sagten mir es wird nur eine schriftliche Kündigung akzeptiert !!!:wall: Ich habe jetzt noch eine schriftliche Kündigung per Rückschein nachgelegt !, steht jedem offen was er macht!?, aber die geänderten Geschäftsbedingungen verlangen eine schriftliche Kündgung! - Ob diese bei mir erfolgreich ist!? - Ich werde Euch berichten !!!:-D Cool --so haben die mir gemailt! AB ERHALT DIESER MITTEILUNG KÖNNEN SIE MIT EINER FRIST VON 2 WOCHEN (SOMIT BIS ZUM 29.01.2009) SCHRIFTLICH VON IHREM KÜNDIGUNGSRECHT ODER IHREM GESETZLICHEN WIDERRUFSRECHT GEBRAUCH MACHEN. ANDERNFALLS GEHT IHRE BISHERIGE MITGLIEDSCHAFT AUTOMATISCH IN DIE KOSTENPFLICHTIGE PREMIUM-MITGLIEDSCHAFT ÜBER.-- bleiben , noch ist Zeit !!![/B]*


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



1pbubi schrieb:


> .... aber die geänderten Geschäftsbedingungen verlangen eine schriftliche Kündigung!


Moooment mal! Das ist deren Meinung, das deutsche BGB sieht das so aber nicht vor! Von mir bekämen die allenfalls meinen allseits bekannten, virtuellen Stinkefinger. Jetzt macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd und bleibt bittschön cool!


----------



## 1pbubi (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Deine Meinung finde ich sehr gut!!! :-DStimme voll zu!:-p Hab auch ein bischen geschmunzelt, über die Ausdrucksweise - eben Cool:sun: - wie es sein sollte !!!


----------



## 1pbubi (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Das reicht, nach meiner Auffassung und ab Morgen geht aller 30 minuten 
ein Fax raus hast Du zu viel Geld und lange Weile ?



PS: Wer Quad fährt lebt länger!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Fibes04 (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hi

Habe auch die mail von fabriken.de bekommen , und sofort per mail an [email protected] , meine mitgliedschaft 
Aufgrund der ÄNDERUNG DER TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN gekündigt . Habe leider bis jetzt keine bestätigung bekommen und habe da auch keine hoffnung das ich eine bekomme. Was tun ? Abwarten so wie es hier vorgeschlagen wird !!

Werde morgen die kündigung auch per Fax zuschicken . Ob es da ankommt und bearbeitet wird ?

Per Einschreiben ist ja mit weiteren kosten vebunden und auch nicht zwingend erforderlich ( so habe ich es hier im Forum herausgelesen ) , oder sollte man es doch schriftlich per einschreiben machen ?

gruß 
fibes04


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2009)

....du könntest auch noch extra hinfahren und mündlich kündigen! Aber im Ernst - automatische Kostenpflicht eines einst kostenlosen Angebotes bei Nichtkündigung sieht das BGB nicht vor. Das gibt es in D nicht und dem zur Folge braucht man eigentlich gar nicht zu kündigen, es sei denn man will sein Gewissen beruhigen und alles tun, um bevorstehenden (nutzlosen) Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Nochmal zum mitschreiben:





Reducal schrieb:


> Von mir bekämen die allenfalls meinen allseits bekannten, virtuellen Stinkefinger.


...und den hänge ich hier mal an.


----------



## kathi (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

nicht mit dieser fabrik.de sondern das gleiche mit..rezepte-ideen.de. vor kurzen die gleiche masche bei mir aufgetaucht.vor monaten habe ich mich da angemeldet,habe nie etwas von denen gehört, bis die tage. seid ich hier gelandet bin, weiß ich was da läuft. leider zu spät, den meine kündigungen werden nicht beantwortet.:wall:ich werde mich an dem halten, was mir hier empfohlen wurde, auch wenn meine nerven barfuss gehen.  kathi



1pbubi schrieb:


> *Warnung!!!:scherzkeks: Ich bin seit über einem Jahr bei Fabriken.de angemeldet. Auf dieser Seite wird bis heute mit einer kostenlosen Anmeldung geworben. In den AGB vermerkt Fabriken.de seine AGB jederzeit zu ändern!!!
> Ich meine hier wird zur Zeit die Große Abzocke vorberetet!!!
> Am 14.01.09 erhielt ich im Spamordner eine unscheinbare Mail als Newsletter, das Fabriken.de zum 01.02.09 für alle kostenpflichtig wird!!! 7 Euro im Monat ,über 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit!:wall: In den AGB ist eine Abmeldung per Mail und Fax akzeptiert, im Newsletter nur noch schriftlich! Ich kann Euch berichten, eine Abmeldung wird enorm erschwert und ob meine Post bei denen "ankommt" ist auch nicht sicher!? Mit dieser heimlichen Umstellung sollen offensichtlich viele Mitgieder in einen nicht gewünschten Vertrag gezwungen werden!!! Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit dieser Seite?,Guß 1pbubi*


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de: Plötzlich alles kostenpflichtig?: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Genau so wird es wohl auch im Fall von fabriken.de und rezepte-.ideen.de laufen: Wer nichts macht, muss nicht bezahlen. Und die Betreiber der Seiten werden sich hüten, vor Gericht zu ziehen oder auch nur einen Mahnbescheid zu schicken. Denn sie würden gründlich auf der Nase landen.


----------



## kathi (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

ja, ich denke und hoffe es. wenn ich das alles hier so verfolge, muss man nur mit guten nerven ausgerüstet sein. meine liegen im moment am boden, aber wie heißt es----aus erfahrung wird man klug.....oder...wer den schaden hat braucht für den spot nicht zu sorgen!!!!
aber, so wie das hier aussieht, gibt es doch mehr ehrliche menschen, menschen die ihr wissen anderen mitteilen, so das die weniger begnadeten..wie ich dumme pute...davon profitieren können. diesen leuten sei gedankt.  kathi


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hmmmm ...

Wenn man der Änderung widerspräche, gilt der vorherige Vertrag fort. Ein Sonderkündigungsrecht des Verwenders besteht in solchen Fällen meistens nicht.

Was müssten die dann eigentlich (kostenfrei) weiter leisten? Und wie lange??


Andererseits: Durch den Widerspruch bestätigte man den Zugang, der ansonsten zu beweisen wäre, was bei E-Mails nach wie vor ein Problem darstellt ...


Interessante Fragen ...


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Was müssten die dann eigentlich (kostenfrei) weiter leisten? Und wie lange??


Nicht unnötig verkomplizieren. Wer will schon mit jemandem, der solch  linke Tricks einsetzt weiter zusammenarbeiten?
Eine gehörige Portion Masochismus oder  Sadismus je nach Gemütsverfassung  ist dafür schon nötig...


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Oder ein Strafverteidiguer aus dem düsselDORF, der eben dies bei seinem Fitnessstudio getan hat:

law blog Archiv  Ich darf “verlängern”


----------



## kathi (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

guten morgen liebe leute, das war heute morgen in meinem postfach. leider kann ich kein englisch, aber ich glaube den sinn zu verstehen.
wenn anfang februar die erste rechenung/mahnung kommt, werde ich es euch mitteilen.
eure recht nervöse  kathi.


Delivery Status Notification (Delay)‏
Von:  [email protected] 
Gesendet: Dienstag, 20. Januar 2009 16:47:00 
An:  [email protected] 

 2 Anlage(n)   
 details00...txt (0,2 KB), Kündigung...mht (1,6 KB)  

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification. THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY. YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE. Delivery to the following recipients has been delayed. [email protected]


----------



## Kalle59 (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



kathi schrieb:


> eure recht nervöse  kathi.



Du brauchst nicht nervös zu sein, noch ist das Lesen meiner Beiträge *nicht *kostenpflichtig :-D

Merkst du nicht wie sinnfrei und völlig ohne Substanz der Versuch ist, so an das Geld anderer Leute zu kommen. Lass dich nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## walle (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo, ich bin davon auch betroffen. Habe mich vor ca. 3monaten angemeldet komplette AGB durchgelesen und nichts kostenpflichtiges gefunden. Trotzt das die Seite unbrauchbar ist, habe ich gesucht wie ich mich wieder abmelden kann aber nichts gefunden. Ich lies es sein, ohne die Seite zu benutzen. Jetzt die Überraschung. 
Auf deren Seite habe ich heute die AGB noch mal durchgelesen und nichts geändertes gefunden. 
Habe versucht mich per Email abzumelden aber kein Antwort.
Hat schon einer versucht eine Anzeige gegen dem Betreiber zu erstatten ? 
Wo erstatte ich die Anzeige? Ganz normal bei Polizei? 
Ich hatte schon mal so ein Ärger mit Internet Betrug. Meine Frau war so schlau und hat sich vor zwei Jahren bei drei Betrüger angemeldet. Ständig kamen Briefe, ich habe die alle Ignoriert und jetzt haben die mich in ruhe gelassen.
Gruß Walle


----------



## spacereiner (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



> Hat schon einer versucht eine Anzeige gegen dem Betreiber zu erstatten


Mal ne blöde Frage,wegen was willste die denn anzeigen?


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Wegen "kostet" wohl nicht, ansonsten ...


----------



## walle (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Kann man hier nicht vernünftig seine Frage stellen ohne das man gleich angegriffen wird?
Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten.
Wegen betrug, in AGB steht nichts von Kosten und dann kommt Email das es was kosten soll.
Es gibt auch Leute die es tatsächlich zahlen. Und das soll vermieden werden.


----------



## 1pbubi (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



walle schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin davon auch betroffen. Habe mich vor ca. 3monaten angemeldet komplette AGB durchgelesen und nichts kostenpflichtiges gefunden.


*Ist ja auch immer noch kostenlos! Ansonsten mal die Beiträge richtig durchlesen!*


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



walle schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht vernünftig seine Frage stellen ohne das man gleich angegriffen wird?


Doch natürlich. 



walle schrieb:


> Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten.


Das sieht aber manchmal so aus, wenn immer die glechen Fragen immer wieder immer gestellt werden, bevor die Fragenden die mannigfaltig vorhandenen Antworten gelesen haben.



walle schrieb:


> Wegen betrug, in AGB steht nichts von Kosten und dann kommt Email das es was kosten soll.
> Es gibt auch Leute die es tatsächlich zahlen. Und das soll vermieden werden.


Wieso Betrug? Erst mal nachdenken, dann prüfen, dann jemanden fragen, der sich auskennt.

Vielleicht unterliegen die Macher einem Rechtsirrtum - dann ist das schlicht erlaubt, führt aber nicht zur Zahlungspflicht.

"Anzeige" = Strafrecht
"Zahlungspflicht" = Zivilrecht.

Wenn du schreibst, die Leute sollen nicht zahlen, musst du nicht ins Strafrecht.

Und weil wir das schon länger begriffen haben (und immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen), kommt die passende Antwort.


----------



## Fibes04 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hi

Habe heute folgened Mail bekommen 



> Sehr geehrte/r Frau / Herr .....,
> 
> hiermit bestaetigen wir Ihnen die Kuendigung Ihres Accounts bei Fabriken.de.
> Ihr kostenloser Account geht somit nicht in die kostenpflichtige Premium-Mitgliedschaft ueber und wurde soeben entsprechend geloescht.
> ...


ich hoffe das diese geschichte jetzt abgehakt ist 
danke noch an euch die uns betroffene nicht im regen stehen lassen 

gruß 

fibes04


----------



## 1pbubi (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Sehr geehrte/r Frau / Herr 

hiermit bestaetigen wir Ihnen die Kuendigung Ihres Accounts bei Fabriken.de.
Ihr kostenloser Account geht somit nicht in die kostenpflichtige Premium-Mitgliedschaft ueber
und wurde soeben entsprechend geloescht.:-D


Mit freundlichen Gruessen,

Ihre Connects 2 Content GmbH
Wollte Euch ja berichten!, habe heute auch meine Kündigungsbestätigung:sun: erhalten!
Werde abwarten ob jetzt Ruhe ist !? Ansonsten allen Betroffenen einen guten Ausgang, Gruß 1pbubi


----------



## hexer (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo liebe Leute

Hatte mich auch bei Fabriken.de angemeldet.
Als dann die E-Mail mit der Umwandlung ins Kostenpflichtige kam,habe ich sofort per E-Mail gekündigt.
Heute kam eine Mail zurück mit erfreulichem Inhalt.

Hier die Mail:



> Sehr geehrte/r Frau / Herr D,
> 
> hiermit bestaetigen wir Ihnen die Kuendigung Ihres Accounts bei Fabriken.de.
> Ihr kostenloser Account geht somit nicht in die kostenpflichtige
> ...


So nun mal abwarten ob das wirklich so ist.

Ich hoffe das sich viele Leute sofort abgemeldet haben und auch so eine erfeuliche E-Mail erhalten haben.
Ich werde die Diskusion aber trotzdem weiter beobachten.

Seid gegrüsst vom Hexer


----------



## Black01 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo, eigentlich ist es eine Schande, das ein Mensch sich mehr  mit dem kleingedruckten Zeilen abgeben muss, als wie mit dem eigentlichenThema.
Das Internet kommt leider immer wieder in Verruf, obwohl es eigentlich Informationen in Hülle und Fülle freisetzt.

ES KOENNTE JA SOOOOOO SCHOEN SEIN------WENN DA NICHT-----

:handreib:-WAERE


----------



## Kitex (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo,

ich bin froh auf euer Forum gestoßen zu sein, denn ich hatte heute die Rechnung der besagten Internetseite in meinem Postfach.

Nun ist meine Frage, ob ich darauf reagieren soll oder nicht? Macht es Sinn per E-Mail zu kündigen, das Geld nicht zu überweisen und zu warten?

Wäre über eure Hilfe sehr dankbar!!! Ich denke mein Fall ist etwas komplizierter, da mir bereits die Rechnung gesendet wurde und die Mitteilung der Änderung der AGB scheinbar in meinem Spam-Ordner untergegangen ist.

MfG
Nico


----------



## KatzenHai (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



Kitex schrieb:


> ... und die Mitteilung der Änderung der AGB scheinbar in meinem Spam-Ordner untergegangen ist.


Wessen "Schuld" ist das eigentlich?

Oder anders herum: wer muss eigentlich den Zugang, die Kenntnis, von AGBs beweisen? Müssen die nicht sogar ausdrücklich akzeptiert werden?

§ 305 BGB:


> (...)
> (2) Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen werden *nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags*, wenn der Verwender bei Vertragsschluss
> 1. 	die andere Vertragspartei ausdrücklich oder, wenn ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis wegen der Art des Vertragsschlusses nur unter unverhältnismäßigen Schwierigkeiten möglich ist, durch deutlich sichtbaren Aushang am Orte des Vertragsschlusses auf sie hinweist und
> 2. 	der anderen Vertragspartei die Möglichkeit verschafft, in zumutbarer Weise, die auch eine für den Verwender erkennbare körperliche Behinderung der anderen Vertragspartei angemessen berücksichtigt, von ihrem Inhalt Kenntnis zu nehmen,
> ...


:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

etwas schlichter:


Kitex schrieb:


> Ich denke mein Fall ist etwas komplizierter, da mir bereits die Rechnung gesendet wurde und die Mitteilung der Änderung der AGB scheinbar in meinem Spam-Ordner untergegangen ist


Änderungen dieser Art können  nicht einseitig vorgenommen werden , stimmt´s ?


----------



## KatzenHai (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> etwas schlichter:


Touché!


----------



## Carolyn (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch eine Email von Fabriken.de erhalten inkl Rechnung.
Ich hab das an meinen Anwalt weitergeleitet mit den Links dieses Forums, damit er sieht das ich nicht die Einzige bin die man Abzocken will. 
Er wird mir in den nächsten Tagen bescheid geben.
Ich werde euch wissen lassen was er mir rät bzw dazu sagt.
So einen Mist lass ich mir nicht gefallen und zahlen tu ich schon 3x nicht!
Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz.
Ich warte mal ab wieviele Rechnungen/Mahnungen noch kommen....

Salú


----------



## pombeer (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

hallo leute,

habe auch heute eine rechnung dieser firma erhalten. zuzüglich 2 daten im jan. und febr. wo ich auf die änderung hingewiesen wurde ,aber nicht reagiert habe.

wie alle anderen hier im forum habe ich keine dieser hinweis mails bekommen. wahrscheinlich wie erwähnt gelich im spam-ordner gelandet.

denke wie schon geschrieben wurde, einfach abwarten und teetrinken.

oder gibt es andere meinungen?

so long
pombeer:wall:


----------



## Kitex (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Zunächst vielen Dank für die raschen Antworten!!!

Habe auch etwas weiter recherchiert und bin dabei auf das BGB §308 Nr. 5 gestoßen! Es bedarf also der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung meinerseits bzw. eines Jeden, damit die kostenlose in eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft übergeht.

Diese Zustimmung ist natürlich nicht erfolgt!

Ich hoffe, mich nicht zu irren...


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



Kitex schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, mich nicht zu irren...


tust du nicht


----------



## pombeer (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

hallo leute,

was mir heute wieder die e-mail mit der rechnung gezeigt hat:

man sollte nicht so schnell email-adresse und anschrift+namen rausrücken.

man kann sich ja auf der hp von fabriken.de nicht mal austragen, also den account löschen oder so.

naja warten wir mal ab. leider gibt es zuviele die bezahlen und somit diese gauner unterstützen...

so long
pombeer:scherzkeks:


----------



## Engel-Bengel (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier. Und eigentlich recht froh Euch gefunden zu haben. Ich habe heute auch eine Mail bekommen, die war nicht in den Spams, was ich dann komisch finde das die Newsletter in den Spams waren. Die habe ich dann erst heute gefunden, nach dem in der Zahlungsaufforderung davon berichtet wurde. Als ich dann den netten Herren anrief, machte er mir irgentwie doch unmißverständlich klar wie dumm ich denn sein müßte, man sollte doch mal in den Spams nach schauen. Und er würde mir dringend raten zu bezahlen sonst könnte es schlimme Folgen für mich haben, das ganze in Euro gesehen.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, da ich im Moment ziemlich knapp bin da ich in der Berufsunfähigkeit hänge und selbst wenn ich meine Rente durchbekomme liege ich unter dem Harz 4 Satz. Ich bekomme nun doch schon kalte Füße. Zahlen oder nicht? Anwalt oder nicht? Denn selbst diese 84 € müßte ich ich mir irgentwie (weiß zwar noch nicht wie) abzwacken.
Was mache ich, vor allem was mache ich richtig?

Schöne Grüße vom Engel


----------



## Engel-Bengel (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Oh sorry ich vergaß zu fragen, habe ich jetzt noch eine Chance Widerspruch einzulegen oder zu kündigen?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



Engel-Bengel schrieb:


> habe ich jetzt noch eine Chance Widerspruch einzulegen oder zu kündigen?


Warum willst du Widerspruch einlegen gegen  etwas,  das vertraglich nicht existiert. 
Liest du eigentlich,  was hier gepostet wird?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...stenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-a-4.html#post270839


----------



## dvill (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



Engel-Bengel schrieb:


> Und er würde mir dringend raten zu bezahlen sonst könnte es schlimme Folgen für mich haben


Die schlimmste Folge ist wohl, dass man sein Geld behält.


----------



## Bummelchen (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Ich bin heute das erste mal mit der Internetabzocke von "fabriken.de"
konfrontiert worden.War erst mal ein ganz schöner Schock.Ich war,glaub ich, vor Jahren mal auf der Seite von o.g.Firma.Vielleicht habe ich mich damals kostenlos angemeldet. Ich weiss es nicht mehr. Zumindest weiss ich ,das ich mich auf keinen Fall mit der Mailadresse angemeldet habe wo die Rechnung ankam.Dr Anhang der dabei war muß auch Virenverseucht gewesen sein,denn mein Antivirus hat sofort Alarm geschlagen.Habe auch vorsichtshalber sofort Widerspruch eingelegt und werde jetzt alles auf mich zukommen lassen.Der Artikel von hat mir sehr geholfen wieder etwas ruhiger zu werden


----------



## steko19 (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo zusammen.

Auch ich bin heute durch diesen Vorfall auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

 Caroly: Wär echt mal interessant, wenn du morgen noch Aussagen von deinem Anwalt posten könntest.

Also ich habe wie folgt reagiert und empfehle das mal weiter.

1. AUF KEINEN FALL BEZAHLEN

2. Per E-Mail der Rechnung (Angabe der Rechnungsnummer) widersprochen, und diese als gegenstandslos bewertet.

3. Morgen schicke ich diese E-Mail zusätzlich als Einschreiben per Post. (Das wird auf den Beiträgen bei Abo-Falle.de empfohlen)

Wie schon hier erwähnt, benötigt es bei einer solchen Änderung (Kostenpflicht) definitiv der Zustimmung der Betroffenen.

Ich hoffe auch, dass möglichst wenig Leute auf diesen Betrug reinfallen.

P.S.: Wenn dann möglicherweise Inkasso-Rechnungen kommen, einfach kurz schmunzeln und ignorieren 
Nur bei einer Gerichtlichen Abmahnung, was ich hier kaum erwarte, muss innerhalb zwei Wochen reagiert werden. Nicht indem gezahlt wird, sondern durch die Angabe von Gründen, warum die Zahlung verweigert wurde. Eine gerichtliche Abmahnung ist die erste Gerichtliche Instanz, aus der ein Gerichtstermin resultieren könnte. Aber kein "Verbrecher" der Welt kann so blöd sein, seinen Betrug 0vor Gericht rechtsgeltend machen zu wollen.

FAZIT: Keine Angst vor solchen Betrügern zeigen. Ihr seht hier ja, dass ich nicht allein seit 


*[Ich wollte hier gerade moderieren, als ich die Reaktion eines Juristen entdeckte: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...stenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-a-6.html#post270885.
Bitte zukünftig die Nutzungsbedingungen beachten! modaction.sep]*


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



Engel-Bengel schrieb:


> Als ich dann den netten Herren anrief, machte er mir irgentwie doch unmißverständlich klar wie dumm ich denn sein müßte, man sollte doch mal in den Spams nach schauen. l


[ir]

Ein außerordentlich glaubwürdiger und seriöser Gesprächspartner,
 der empfiehlt im Spam = Schlamm zu wühlen

 [/ir]

Willst du uns  hier auf den Arm nehmen?


----------



## sascha (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



> fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de: Plötzlich alles kostenpflichtig?
> 
> Mit einem unschönen Trick will der Betreiber der Seiten fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de zu Geld kommen: Per Newsletter möchte er seine Mitgliedern plötzlich in zahlende Kunden verwandeln. Erfolg dürfte er damit allerdings nicht haben.



fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de: Plötzlich alles kostenpflichtig?: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Bevor hier Dutzende Postings geschrieben werden, die nichts  weiter mitteilen, als dass man sie mit Mahndrohmüll  belästigt, wird  dringend empfohlen diese Postings und  den Beitrag von Sascha  zu lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...stenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-a-4.html#post270839

Es gibt keine offenen Fragen.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



steko19 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass möglichst wenig Leute auf diesen Betrug reinfallen.
> 
> P.S.: Wenn dann möglicherweise Inkasso-Rechnungen kommen, einfach kurz schmunzeln und ignorieren
> Nur bei einer Gerichtlichen Abmahnung, was ich hier kaum erwarte, muss innerhalb zwei Wochen reagiert werden. Nicht indem gezahlt wird, sondern durch die Angabe von Gründen, warum die Zahlung verweigert wurde. Eine gerichtliche Abmahnung ist die erste Gerichtliche Instanz, aus der ein Gerichtstermin resultieren könnte. Aber kein "Verbrecher" der Welt kann so blöd sein, seinen Betrug 0vor Gericht rechtsgeltend machen zu wollen.
> ...


Sorry, aber du schreibst *rechtlich wirr und unsinnig*.

1. Es ist *kein Betrug, wenn man sich rechtlich irrt*. Viele AGB-rechtlichen Irrtümer rauschen durch die täglichen zivilrechtlichen Belange unserer Republik, die aller-aller-aller-wenigsten haben auch nur strafrechtlichen Geruch. Ich gehe aktuell nicht davon aus, dass es sich um eine gezielte Täuschungshandlung mit Schädigungsabsicht handelt, womit wohl auch Betrug ausscheiden dürfte.

2. Ein Mahnverfahren heißt weder "Abmahnung", noch ist es "die" erste gerichtliche Instanz. Es ist schlicht eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten.

3. Auch wenn sich 50% der Bürger irren würden, würde dadurch rechtlich keine zwingende Tatsache. Also: Ob / dass du alleine bist, oder eben nicht, ist für die zivilrechtliche Bewertung drissejal.

4. Es bleibt aber wohl dabei: Die AGB-Änderung ruft ohne wirksame Einbeziehung und Zustimmung keine Vertragsänderung hervor. *Eine Zahlungspflicht dürfte damit nicht vorliegen.*


----------



## Cooper (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo an alle,

Auch ich gehöre seid heute zum erlesen Kreis der Meschen die eine Rechnung erhalten haben. Habe direkt Wiederspruch eingereicht mir auch schon alle Antworten zu dem Thema durchgelesen(mehrmals).
Habe mir alles was mit dem Thema zu tun hat ausgedruckt und werde jetzt erstmal nichts mehr machen.
Meine Frage und möge sie auch noch so blöd sein ist;gelten diese Verhaltensregeln auch dann wenn man zeitlich über den 01.02.2009 hinaus ist ???
Mfg Cooper:scherzkeks:


----------



## teddyone (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo zusammen ...

auch ich bin seit ehute Besitzer dieser Zahlungsaufforderung ...

und das gleich 2-fach. Einmal ich und einmal meine Frau. Die wollen doch wirklich jeweils 84 Euro haben *lachwech*

Naja, hab mal nen Widerruf geschrieben und mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten. Ich denke aber, die reagieren eh nicht, ausser mit Mahungen usw.

Wäre nett, wenn jamnd mahr wüsste !

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



teddyone schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn jamnd mahr wüsste !


Einfach die vorherigen Postings lesen.


----------



## redfox (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Man sollte erstmal prüfen ob es überhaubt ein Vertrag gibt.Einem Vertrag müssen beide Seiten zustimmen
> 
> Blödsinn



Hi Leute, habe auch mit den FABRIKEN zu tun und ich glaube, ich bin richtig tief drinnen: Die mail mit deren Rechung hat mich so auf die Palme gebracht, dass ich sehen wollte, was sich auf der Seite tut und prompt habe ich auch noch meine persönlichen Daten hinterlassen, die erforderlich sind, um - wie ich meine - eine völlig nutzlose Seite gegen 24 x 7 Euro zu verwenden. Wahrscheinlich ist dieses ein überaus ausgeklügeltes Gebaren und ich bin schon bei diesem Condom - Geschenk damals reingerasselt...:wall:
Was meint Ihr: Hat man da noch ne Chance, wenn man gewissermassen alles bestätigt hat, AGB's mit Kreuzchen und auch noch alle Daten hinterlegt hat ??


----------



## mentauro (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

*Hallo an alle,
Mir ist heute auch so ne E-mail zugeflogen von fabriken.de.
Hab mich erstmal durch die ganzen Posts gearbeitet und muss sagen dass die sehr hilfreich wahren, danke erstmal an alle :smile:.

Aber sie wahren auch leider verwirrend was soll ich den tuen in bezug auf eine rückmeldung ? Da spalten sich ja hier die geister ..... zurück mailen und einschreiben abschicken oder ignorieren ? Bitte jemand mit ahnung bzw. wissen zurück schreiben nichts wo man sich in bezug dessen nicht sicher ist. Oder was besser wäre, hab mir den namen leider nicht gemerkt,  jemand wollte doch nen anwalt einschalten oder fragen bitte Poste die Antwort. Vielen danke im voraus.

 mentauro

P.s wohne in Köln vielleicht schau ich am kommenden mittwoch mal vorbei 
*


----------



## Toschi88 (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

SO mich hats auch erwischt mit ner Rechnung von fabrike....

Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob Wiederspruch oder nicht?!?

Und wen ja Wiederspruch was muss da alles drin stehen???

Bitte um Hilfe!!!

Gruß


----------



## bernhard (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



sascha schrieb:


> fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de: Plötzlich alles kostenpflichtig?: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


...


----------



## teddyone (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo ..hier zu deine rFrag was drinne stehen sollte. Habe diesen Musterbrief bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale gefunden. Lediglich sollte man den Teil mit der versteckten Preisangebe ändern.

Diesen habe ich so geändert:



> "Nach Inaugenscheinnahme Ihrer Homepage habe ich festgestellt, dass Sie Ihre Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zum 01.02.2009 geändert haben. Über diese Änderung bin ich weder informiert worden, noch habe ich diesen zugestimmt. Im Allgemeinen wird solch ein Account dann gesperrt bzw. gelöscht."


 
Hier der Musterbrief:



> *Musterbrief zur Abwehr einer unberechtigten Forderung für eine Internet-Service-Leistung
> 
> *
> *Gegenüber einer volljährigen Person*
> ...




*[Es sei darauf hingewiesen, dass dieser Musterbrief eine private Meinung darstellt, rechtlich nicht geprüft ist, und daher nicht zur Verwendung an- oder ab-empfohlen werden kann. modaction.sep]*


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Versprich Dir nur nicht zuviel davon.

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen inzwischen offiziell, keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern anzufangen:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## neeb (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



Kitex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin froh auf euer Forum gestoßen zu sein, denn ich hatte heute die Rechnung der besagten Internetseite in meinem Postfach.
> 
> ...


Hallo das problem habe ich auch....
Ich war schon seit paar monaten nicht mehr drin bei Ferbriken-de.
Und heute habe ich die rechnung bekommen...
was soll ich machen


----------



## sascha (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



> was soll ich machen



Lesen, was nur ein paar Beiträge über deinem erklärt wurde?


----------



## shally (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Nachdem ich heute auch eine rechnung per mail erhalten habe, hab ich an fabriken.de zurückgeschrieben und gesagt, dass ich nicht zahlen kann.
auch habe ich mich seit langem wieder auf fabriken.de angemeldet, um zu erfahren, wie das jetzt ist mit der AGB-änderung.
meint ihr, dass sie mir daraus einen strick drehen können?


----------



## pombeer (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

hallo leute,

tut uns doch allen einen gefallen und liest alle postings einmal durch.

das hat mehr oder weniger jeder von uns gemacht.

es ist unergiebig das jeder nur schreibt mahnung bzw. rechnung erhalten, was nun???

das wurde mittlerweile hinreichend kommuniziert.

also nichts für ungut...

so long
pombeer


----------



## Hedi (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Auch von mir einen schönen guten Abend,

Auch mich hat es heute erwischt habe eine Re. von Fabriken.de bekommen als ich die gelesen habe habe ich die newsletter noch mal gelesen (was ich vorher leider nicht tat) die sind ja auch nur in so einem Fließtext da hört man doch gleich wieder auf. Ich habe mich auch vor längerer Zeit angemeldet als es kostenlos war. Hat man denn dann schon einen Vertrag abgeschlossen?

Also mein Herz ist auch in die Hose gerutscht, :wall:


----------



## ha&em (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

*Hallo,ja ich habe heute auch so eine Mail erhalten und war erstmal geschockt!!!Da ich das gleiche mit Megadownload durch hab und auch schon mal 96€ an die gezahlt habe :wall:...*
*Leider hab ich nicht die Zeit alles Post. durchzulesen...meine Frage auch Widerspruch mailen,per Einschreiben oder ganz lassen!?*

*Bin froh die seite gefunden zu haben sonst hätt ich sicher das Geld gezahlt :unzufrieden:*

*Liebste Grüße*


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Oben auf dieser Seite stand zwar der Link schon, aber für Dich gerne nochmal *soifz* 

fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de: Plötzlich alles kostenpflichtig?: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine 

Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## sascha (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



> Leider hab ich nicht die Zeit alles Post. durchzulesen



Aber wir sollen Zeit haben, dich persönlich zu beraten, ja? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



pombeer schrieb:


> es ist unergiebig das jeder nur schreibt mahnung bzw. rechnung erhalten, was nun???


Das Thema me too Postings wurde schon früher ausgiebig diskutiert.  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## Mary29 (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

so ich gehöre seit heut auch dazu 
hab ne mahnung bekommen und weiß echt nicht wie ich reagieren soll
oder was ich schreiben soll bitte bitte hilft mir


----------



## ha&em (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

*Also nicht antworten..versteh ich das richtig!? :gruebel:  *


----------



## sascha (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



Mary29 schrieb:


> so ich gehöre seit heut auch dazu
> hab ne mahnung bekommen und weiß echt nicht wie ich reagieren soll
> oder was ich schreiben soll bitte bitte hilft mir





> Also nicht antworten..versteh ich das richtig!?



Lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...stenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-a-7.html#post270914


----------



## pombeer (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

hallo leute,

doch nicht immer das gleiche....:wall:

es muß sich nun mal jeder die zeit nehmen, die postings zulesen.

die mods haben doch auch einen link in den beiträgen.

bitte lesen oder und link anklicken.

so long
pombeer:-p


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



pombeer schrieb:


> doch nicht immer das gleiche....:wall:


Bleib cool, das wirst du noch dutzende Male hier lesen.  ( Ich spreche aus Erfahrung   )


----------



## shally (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de: Plötzlich alles kostenpflichtig?: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

darf ich das kurz verlinken?

das beruhigt ganz schön


----------



## hoerstel53 (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Ich habe auch gerade eine Mahung bekommen, angeblich schon die dritte!
Ich war so sauer darüber, dass ich denen geantwortet habe, ab sofort jedes Schreiben an mich zu unterlassen, da ich sonst entweder die Verbraucherzentrale oder meine Rechtsanwätin (die zufällig meine Schwägerin ist) einschalten würde!
Von mir bekommen die kein Gled, das sitze ich aus!!


----------



## sascha (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Lesebefehl! Hier steht alles drin was man wissen muss: fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## hexe27 (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



1pbubi schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_




Hallo habe heute diese Rechnung mit den Zahlungsauffoderungen erhalten!Scheint echt eine dubiose Firma zu sein in dere man sich nicht mal abmelden kann!Und nun warten?Und Tee trinken ??:wall:


----------



## sascha (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



> Und nun warten?Und Tee trinken ??



Warum bist du nicht in der Lage einfach zu lesen, was in den Beiträgen vor deinem geschrieben wurde?


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

@hexe 27: Auch für Dich gilt die Leseempfehlung 1 Posting über Deinem.

Klick hier und lies mich

Und was Du dann machen sollst?
-Ganz einfach: Tee.


----------



## C1977 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Hallo!

Na klasse! Irgendjemand hat mich da angemeldet, oder ich mich selber!
Da stand aber dann noch "kostenlos" drin!
Ebay hat mich auf diese Seite gelockt!
Was machst Du jetzt?
Ich habe gestern  eine Mail bzw. Rechnung erhalten!
84.- € soll ich dafür löhnen!
Ich habe weder, wie in der Mail erwähnt, eine Infomail mit Sonderkündigungsregelung ( gibt es sowas überhaupt??) oder ähnliches erhalten!! Das ist doch kompletter [ edit] !! 
Muß ich die Rechnung jetzt zahlen??!!
Mir sträuben sich alle Nackenhaare dagegen!
Können die mir was anhaben, wenn ich nicht zahle!
Ich habe ja keine Infomails erhalten.
Die werden wohl ein paar Mahnungen rausschreiben und dann geben sie Ruhe, oder?
Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem [edit] verein oder wer hat auch eine "Rechnung" erhalten???
Ebay sollte man wohl auch mal darüber informieren, für WEN sie da werben!!

Gruß, C1977


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## C1977 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

:-p Super, vielen Dank!
Ist schon Wahnsinn, was da für krumme Dinger abgehen!
Vielen Dank, Ihr werdet uns sicher in dieser Sache auf dem Laufenden halten, oder?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## SEP (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09* - angeblich ...*

Ich habe die Überschrift des Threads mal ergänzt - das ist ja mehr als fraglich, ob die Kostenpflicht tatsächlich seit einem Monat besteht ... 

_modaction.sep_


----------



## meha (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09  angeblich ...*

habe Gestern vom Fabriken.de eine Rechnung bekommen, das ich 84 Euro Zahlen soll
für ganzes Jahr in einem Betrag.
habe an die ein E-mail geschrieben und bin neugerich ob ich Antwort bekomme.
Weis nicht ob ich Zahlen soll, ich hab mit Fabriken.de keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Grüß meha


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



meha schrieb:


> ich hab mit Fabriken.de keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.


Wo bleibt da eine Frage offen?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...hickt-fragwuerdige-rechnungen.html#post270974


----------



## meha (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

das  ist die Frage was tun?
Bezahlen habe ich kein lust, wen das noch Monatlich were, aber die wollen 
gleich Geld für ganzes Jahr.
Wer ist hier in Recht?

Grüß meha


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



meha schrieb:


> das  ist die Frage was tun?
> Bezahlen habe ich kein lust, wen das noch Monatlich were, aber die wollen
> gleich Geld für ganzes Jahr. Wer ist hier in Recht?


Mensch, wie oft noch?
Kannst du lesen?
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Die Antwort ist relativ einfach: *Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln, ist ohne Einwilligung des Kunden gar nicht möglich.* § 305 BGB besagt, dass AGB nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags werden, wenn die andere Vertragspartei - also in diesem Fall der Kunde - mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. Sprich: *Nur, wer ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass er für den Service von fabriken.de Geld bezahlen will, muss das auch tatsächlich tun.* Wer damals unter Zusage einer kostenlosen Community Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> 
> Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge zustanden kamen, muss den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH auch nicht widersprochen werden - auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter drohen und mahnen wird.


Na, alles klar?


----------



## pombeer (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hallo,

bitte die anderen beiträge lesen, dann erübrigen sich deine fragen...:-D

...warum würdest du monatlich für etwas ohne vertraglichen hintergrund bezahlen...???:unzufrieden:

so long 
pombeerr


----------



## HajoVS (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hallo, ich habe gestern auch eine rechnung von fabriken.de bekommen, ich wollte da anrufen und habe das selbe problem wie mit opendownload.de die nummern sind immer geblockt. wie ich davon ausgehe selbe masche wollen nur Abzocken.
wollte mal wissen wie soll ich mich verhalten.... wenn ich jetzt probleme mit diesen verein bekomme.
können die auch forderungen in ausland geltend machen.


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



HajoVS schrieb:


> wollte mal wissen wie soll ich mich verhalten...


fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## belinea0 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Also auch ich habe heute eine Rechnung bekommen für 2 jahre im voraus.Werde aber nicht zahlen .Telefonisch sind die herren oder Damen nicht zu erreichen .Werde mal abwarten was kommt und es weiter dan an meine Anwälte reichen .Denn es war bei meiner Anmeldung nicht von einer Kostenpflichtigen beitrag die Rede .ich gebe auch nur eine Info nicht dort anrufen und meldet sowas mal der Wiso Redaktion vom ZDF die freuen sie immer auf sowas.:-D


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Einfach lesen
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Yvonne63 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,

bin heute das erste mal von Fabriken.de angeschrieben worden, mit einer netten Zahlungsaufforderung,da ich ja jetzt Premium-Mitglied bin...?!, von 84€. kenne diese Seite gar nicht. Hatte mich noch nie interessiert. Ich finde das eine bodenlose Frechheit. Erst hatte ich monatelang diesen Scheiss mit geburtstagsinfo.de...........und jetzt das.....ich werde es aussitzen...wie vorherauch...was bleibt mir auch anderes übrig...........
LG Yvonne


----------



## sascha (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



> Erst hatte ich monatelang diesen Scheiss mit geburtstagsinfo.de...........und jetzt das



Ich empfehle, einfach mal ein bisschen zurückhaltender mit der Herausgabe persönlicher Daten zu sein. Man muss sich nicht überall anmelden...


----------



## Mikesch93 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Einfach lesen
> fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


...........habe ebenso heute diese Nachricht mit Rechnung bekommen......
gleich mal gegoogelt und bin dann hier gelandet ........bin beruhigt, dass es so ist, wie ich auch gleich vermutet hatte - Abzocke-Versuch ! - 
werde einen Widerspruch abschicken, wie hier empfohlen (sichere Seite)
und damit hat es sich für mich d.h. ich kann vorerst alle eventuellen Drohungen ignorieren. 

Grüße an alle 
und immer cool bleiben !


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Mikesch93 schrieb:


> werde einen Widerspruch abschicken, wie hier empfohlen (sichere Seite)


Nirgends wird das hier  empfohlen. 
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge zustanden kamen, muss den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH auch nicht widersprochen werden - auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter drohen und mahnen wird.


----------



## Kanrf79 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo ich bin seid heute hier registriert und sag mal guten Tag allerseits.
Auch ich habe Post von Fabriken de mit der hier bekannten Geldforderung
bekommen.habe eine Mail dorthin geschickt und dies hier erhalten.


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Support-Anfrage erhalten und in unser Support-Ticket-System aufgenommen. Ein Mitarbeiter wird sich in Kürze per E-Mail bei Ihnen melden und Ihre Anfrage beantworten. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld.
> 
> ...


*Was ist Eure Meinung zu diesem Schreiben*


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Kanrf79 schrieb:


> *Was ist Eure Meinung zu diesem Schreiben*


Dämlicher  Hinhaltemüll 
Lies das hier 
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## wahlhesse (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Das bedeutet dass der Antwortroboter bei denen momentan noch nicht richtig trainiert ist 

Es bleibt die Frage, wieso man mit diesen Gesellen überhaupt Kontakt aufnehmen will? Der Anbieter hat die Beweislast das ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist so er Geld will.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Zusätzliche Info zum Thema hier:
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## belinea0 (3 März 2009)

*Abzocke bei Fabriken.de Fragwürde Rechnungen*

Ich habe mich mal vor einiger Zeit dort Kostenlos angemeldetdort stand in den AGBs kostenloser zugang , nun habe ich heute auch wie andere eine Rechnung per Mail erhalten von über 80 Euro als Premium Mitglied was ich nie war.Es kann ja nicht angehen das die ihre AGBs ändern dürfen wann sie es möchten und  die Leute  ab zu zocken hier.Auch Telefonisch war niemand erreichbar und eine Musik lief im hintergrunde.Habe die Sache jetzt mal zur Prüfung an meine Anwälte übergeben und werde auch mal das Wirstachafrmagazin im ZDF Wiso eine Mail schreiben ,um mehr User die geschädigt sind es machen um so eher kommt es an die Öffentlichkeit.Ausserdem ist der inhaber kein unbeschriebenes Balt hier im Forum und über Googl erfährt man noch mehr über diese Praxis der Firmen.:scherzkeks: ich kann nur sagen ABZOCKER.Ausserdem stand in der mail man hätte mir am 14.01.09 und am 10.02.09 eine Mail zu kommen lassen wo ich angeblich über die Kosten aufgeklärt worden wäre.Diese Mail habe ich nie erhalten.


----------



## xango36 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,

auch ich habe heute überraschenderweise eine Zahlungsaufforderung 
von fabriken.de per email erhalten. In der email sind von emails die Rede, in der die Kostenpflichtigkeit angekündigt wurde und das ich von meinem Sonderkündigungsrecht nicht Anspruch genommen hatte. Auch ich kann mich nicht errinnern, jemals diese emails erhalten zu haben. 

Vor ein paar Monaten war ich auf der damals noch kostenlosen Seite und hatte mich unter einen anderen Namen registriert. 

In meiner Aufregung, da mir so etwas bisher noch nicht passiert ist, habe ich dort bei der Hotline 0180 5514030-4  (14 Cent / Minute )angerufen.
Nach geschlagenden 10 Minuten in der Warteschleife hat sich doch glatt auch jemand gemeldet. Ich habe denen mitgeteilt, dass ich eine Rechnung über meine email-Adresse erhalten habe, ich derjenige jedoch nicht bin. 

Die Dame am Telefon legte mehrmals den Hörer bei Seite und sagte mir dann, das es sich hierbei um Personendatenmissbrauch handele und ich sollte bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten und dann die Anzeige mit dem Aktenzeichen denen zusenden. Auf die Rechnung oder Mahnung bräuchte ich erstmal nicht zu reagieren, da ja erst die richtige Person gefunden werden müsste.

Allerdings hat man sich meinen Namen und die Rechnungsnummer notiert.

Ich wäre eh nicht zur Polizei gegangen. 

Zum Glück bin beim Googeln auf dieses Forum gestossen. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Sache hier im Sande verlaufen!!!!


----------



## anekon09 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallöchen,

ich hab mich jetzt hier auch registriert, weil ich genau so eine Mail heute bekommen habe, und soll innerhalb der nächsten Tage 84 Euro überweisen.
Weil ich angeblich mit der neuen Umstellung einverstanden bin, da ich auf die Mails vom Januar und Februar nicht geantwortet habe.

Jetzt habe ich erstmal per Mail gekündigt, wenn das nicht helfen sollte, dann werde ich meinen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.

Was macht ihr?? Ignorieren oder evtl. auch Rechtsanwalt??

LG
anekon09


----------



## blowfish (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



anekon09 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich erstmal per Mail gekündigt,



Seit wann muss ein nicht existierender Vertrag gekündigt werden? Man sollte sich schon überlegen was man schreibt. Besser ist es nichts zu schreiben.


----------



## surfergirl (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hej,

habe jetzt fleißig gelesen und bin erstmal beruhigt. Auch ich habe heute diese Rechnung von Fabriken.de bekommen und war ganz schön fertig.:-?

Ich habe zur Kenntnis genommen, dass ich in dem Fall eigentlich nichts unternehmen brauche (keine Kündigung, kein Widerspruch etc.).
Und im Fall der Fälle, dass es doch vors Gericht geht, müsste der Betreiber beweisen, dass ich den neuen AGBs zugestimmt habe, was ich natürlich nicht getan habe. 
Stimmt das so? 

Meine Frage wär jetzt, ob man seinen Account dort löschen kann bzw. ob man den neuen AGBs automatisch zustimmt, wenn man die Dienste von Fabriken.de weiter in Anspruch nehmen würde.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Ciao, ciao


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Es bleibt die Frage, wieso man mit diesen Gesellen überhaupt Kontakt aufnehmen will? Der Anbieter hat die Beweislast das ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist so er Geld will.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> Zusätzliche Info zum Thema hier:
> fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


<Antwortrobot>


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



anekon09 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr??


Lesen

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



surfergirl schrieb:


> Meine Frage wär jetzt, ob man seinen Account dort löschen kann


wozu? hast du den AGB *ausdrücklich* zugestimmt ?



surfergirl schrieb:


> ob man den neuen AGBs automatisch zustimmt, wenn man die Dienste von Fabriken.de weiter in Anspruch nehmen würde.


siehe oben

außerdem lesen
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/newsdetails/fabriken-de-verschickt-fragwuerdige-rechnungen-090302/


----------



## surfergirl (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Nein, habe ich nicht. Nur den alten, wo noch alles kostenlos war (August 2008 ).

Das beantwortet jetzt aber nicht die Frage, ob einer Zustimmung zu den neuen AGB gleichkomme, wenn ich die Dienste JETZT weiterhin nutzen würde.


----------



## michstamm (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich bin auch ein geschädigter,wie alle anderen hier auch.
Habe mich vor ein paar Monaten dort angemeldet und war mindestens genauso überrascht wie ihr alle.
Die verbraucherentrale in Düsseldorf weiß davon schon Bescheid.
Hat schon jemand bezahlt?
Ich werde es nicht tun,da die ohne meine Einverständnis einen Vertrag welchen es vorher auch nicht gab(war alles kostenlos)umgewandelt haben.

Hat jemand schon aktuelle Aussagen von der verbraucherzentrale?


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



> Für Markus Saller, Justitiar der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern, sind diese Fragen schnell beantwortet: “Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln ist rechtlich nicht möglich ohne Zustimmung des Kunden”, sagte er heute im Gespräch mit Computerbetrug.de.


meinnachbar.net: Ohne Zustimmung keine Zahlungspflicht | Augsblog.de
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/newsdetails/fabriken-de-verschickt-fragwuerdige-rechnungen-090302/


----------



## michstamm (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Allso werde ich auch nichts machen,so wie ich das sehe ,handelt es sich um einschüchterung.
Ich zahle nicht,wenn kostenlos dann kostenlos.Dafür habe ich meine Zustimmung erteilt.Wenn was kostet muß ich gefragt werden und darauf kann ,muß aber nicht reagieren.
Reagiere ich nicht darauf,darf nicht wie in dem Falle einfach eine Mitgliedschaft entstehen.

Es sei denn,es stand vorher ausdrücklich in dem vertrag,das sich im Anschluß an die kostenlose Mitgliedschaft um eine Vertragsverlängerung  mit Folgekosten handelt.

Da vorher aber nichts über einen vertrag vereinbart wurde bin ich aus dem Schneider.
Oder sehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## jupp11 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



surfergirl schrieb:


> Das beantwortet jetzt aber nicht die Frage, ob einer Zustimmung zu den neuen AGB gleichkomme, wenn ich die Dienste JETZT weiterhin nutzen würde.


Willst du unbedingt dein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen? Wenn du der Ansicht bist, dass es das 
wert ist, schreib denen,  dass du damit einverstanden  bist, dann bist du auf der ganz sicheren Seite


----------



## dvill (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Noch sicherer wäre natürlich, gleich einen Porsche für den Geschäftsführer zu kaufen und den am Firmemsitz anliefern zu lassen ...


----------



## michstamm (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Rechtlich können die einem nichts,so wie ich das hier in den Foren lese.
Der Fall ist längst bei den Verbraucherzentren bekannt.


----------



## DonaldDuck (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo, 
leider bin ich ebenfalls betroffen, werde keinesfalls bezahlen.
Ich habe morgen einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale und werde ggf. darüber berichten. ( Falls nicht jemand vor mir )

Kopf hoch
DonaldDuck:wall:


----------



## surfergirl (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Das will ich ja gar nicht, aber anscheinend verstehst du meine Frage nicht ganz. 
Lassen wir es an dieser Stelle einfach gut sein...:smile:


----------



## michstamm (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hat schon jemand mit der Verbraucher Zentrale gesprochen?
Wenn ja könnt ihr bitte nicht die Meinung hier rein stellen?


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Wird hier auch gelesen oder nur geschrieben?`

SIEHE http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...htig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich-12.html#post271065


----------



## Nini80 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ähm *grübel* ich kann mich nur extrem wenig daran erinnern, das ich mal auf dieser Seite war.
Ich hab zwar fast alle beiträge hier gelesen, dennoch bin ich ziemlich beunruhigt:cry:.
Kann mir irgendwas passieren? Ich denke nicht oder? Ich habe nichtmal so eine Änderungsmail von denen bekommen!!!
Und jetzt grade bin ich fast aus allen Wolken gefallen, wie alle Betroffene hier wohl auch.

LG 
Nini80


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten und nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern sind Mailmüll. Da helfen gute Filter.


----------



## Nini80 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das ich mal auf dieser Seite war.
Die Mail ist ja im Spamordner gelandet.

Soll man die Mail von Fabriken.de einfach ignorieren/löschen???

LG
Nini80


----------



## wahlhesse (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Bitte lesen: 
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Oder diesem lustigen Typen zuhören:
YouTube - fabriken.de kostenpflichtig?!

Auf fragwürdige Rechnungen reagieren?!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nini80 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Danke Wahlhesse


----------



## andrece (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hi

Ich habe heute auch ne Rechnung bekommen von denen. Habe denen erstmal geschrieben das es zu meinem Anwalt und Verbraucherzentrale geht und das ich nicht zahle. und meine Kündigung leider vorab schonmal hingesendet. Und was nun?


Andre


----------



## Mellos (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,
ich hab zwar auch gelesen aber trotzdem noch zwei offene Fragen 
1. mal angenommen ich würde Fabriken.de eine offizielle Kündigung schicken, würde ich mir dann nicht selbst ins Knie sschießen?? ... dann hätte ich ja quasi zugegeben dass ich mich mit den Änderungen der AGB´s abgefunden hätte, oder??

2. könnte das "nicht reagieren" auf die angeblich vorangegangenen Mails nicht als Zustimmung der neuen AGB´s geltent gemacht werden?? oder geht sowas ganz sicher nur schriftlich bzw per mail?? 

Danke schonmal, die wütende Mellos :wall:


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

In einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall hieß es:


> Für Markus Saller, Justitiar der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern, sind diese Fragen schnell beantwortet: “Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln ist rechtlich nicht möglich ohne Zustimmung des Kunden”, sagte er heute im Gespräch mit Computerbetrug.de.


meinnachbar.net: Ohne Zustimmung keine Zahlungspflicht | Augsblog.de
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Eine große Bitte im Interesse der großen Anzahl von Betroffenen, die heute hier eintreffen:

ALLES WICHTIGE steht hier zum Nachlesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/newsdetails/fabriken-de-verschickt-fragwuerdige-rechnungen-090302/

Details sind unwichtig. Das konfuse Schreiben von Nebensächlichkeiten verwirrt nur und lässt die wichtigen Informationen in allgemeinen Geschwätz versinken.

BITTE nur WESENTLICHE Informationen anfügen.

PS: Unwesentliches wird abgetrennt.


----------



## Heiko (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Und eines noch: Ruhe bewahren!

Panik ist komplett fehl am Platz.


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



bernhard schrieb:


> PS: Unwesentliches wird abgetrennt.


Das müssen wir auch machen, wenn "Tipps" von anderen Stellen verlinkt werden, die den Erfahrungen in diesem Forum in mehr als 3 Jahren mit zweifelhaften Forderungen entgegenstehen.

Nicht jeder "Tipp" hilft. Es gibt auch "Tipps", um die Verunsicherung von Betroffenen dreist zum eigenen Nutzen zu wenden. Hier im Forum gibt es vieltausendfach erprobte Hilfen und keine Nebelkerzen:


> Hunderte, vermutlich tausende Verbraucher bekamen heute unerfreuliche Post: eine "Zahlungsaufforderung" der Internetseite fabriken.de. Einschüchtern lassen sollten sich Betroffene allerdings nicht. Fabriken.de dürfte es schwer haben, seine Forderungen durchzusetzen. Denn das Recht steht auf Seiten der Verbraucher.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...hickt-fragwuerdige-rechnungen.html#post270974


> Das Ganze ist ein ziemlich infamer Trick, entbehrt jedoch rechtlich jeglicher Grundlage. Allein durch Änderung der AGB kann aus einer kostenlosen Mitgliedschaft keine kostenpflichtige werden!


verbraucherrechtliches…  fabriken.de - Rechnungen für “kostenlose” Community


> Nochmal auf Deutsch: Nix Zahlungspflicht bei fabriken.de, wenn da bei der Anmeldung nix kostenpflichtig war.


http://www.augsblog.de/2009/03/04/fabrikende-betreiber-bald-millionaere/

BITTE nur *WESENTLICHE* Informationen anfügen, keine Selbsterfahrungsberichte mit bereits bekannten Inhalten. Plaudereien bitte direkt zuordnen.


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



bernhard schrieb:


> BITTE nur *WESENTLICHE* Informationen anfügen, keine Selbsterfahrungsberichte mit bereits bekannten Inhalten. Plaudereien bitte direkt zuordnen.



Um diesen Thread für zigtausende Leser lesbar zu halten, werden alle Postings,  die nichts weiter enthalten als redundante Zustandsberichte, überflüssige weil längst geklärte Rechtsfragen/Diskussionen,    
zweifelhafte Ratschläge und zigte "me too:  was soll ich tun"  in einen Plauderthread verschoben: 

Der Hinweis zur sich ständig wiederholenden Frage "was soll ich tun?"
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Bei vielen Betroffenen löste die unerwartete Forderung trotz der eindeutigen Rechtslage Verunsicherung aus. Die meistgestellte Frage im Forum von Computerbetrug.de: "Muss ich das jetzt bezahlen?"
> 
> Die Antwort ist relativ einfach: Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln, ist ohne Einwilligung des Kunden gar nicht möglich. § 305 BGB besagt, dass AGB nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags werden, wenn die andere Vertragspartei - also in diesem Fall der Kunde - mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. Sprich: Nur, wer ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass er für den Service von fabriken.de Geld bezahlen will, muss das auch tatsächlich tun. Wer damals unter Zusage einer kostenlosen Community Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> 
> Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge zustanden kamen, muss den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH auch nicht widersprochen werden - auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter drohen und mahnen wird.


----------



## bernhard (5 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen : Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de


> "Einschüchtern lassen sollten sich Betroffene nicht, denn für die Forderungen gibt gibt es keine Rechtsgrundlage", so R. R., Rechtsreferent der Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen. "Ein Vertrag kann nicht nachträglich einseitig geändert werden. Auch dass die Verbraucher in den letzten Wochen E-Mails bekommen haben, in denen auf die beginnende Kostenpflichtigkeit hingewiesen wurde, ändert nichts daran. Bei Vertragsänderungen müssen beide Seiten zustimmen, Schweigen ist keine Zustimmung. Eine Änderung von Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen reicht nicht aus".





> Hunderte, vermutlich tausende Verbraucher bekamen heute unerfreuliche Post: eine "Zahlungsaufforderung" der Internetseite fabriken.de. Einschüchtern lassen sollten sich Betroffene allerdings nicht. Fabriken.de dürfte es schwer haben, seine Forderungen durchzusetzen. Denn das Recht steht auf Seiten der Verbraucher.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...hickt-fragwuerdige-rechnungen.html#post270974


> Das Ganze ist ein ziemlich infamer Trick, entbehrt jedoch rechtlich jeglicher Grundlage. Allein durch Änderung der AGB kann aus einer kostenlosen Mitgliedschaft keine kostenpflichtige werden!


verbraucherrechtliches…  fabriken.de - Rechnungen für “kostenlose” Community


> Nochmal auf Deutsch: Nix Zahlungspflicht bei fabriken.de, wenn da bei der Anmeldung nix kostenpflichtig war.


http://www.augsblog.de/2009/03/04/fabrikende-betreiber-bald-millionaere/


----------



## sascha (5 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



> "Diese Rechnungen müssen nicht bezahlt werden", sagt Petra von Rhein von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern in München. "Man kann Verbrauchern nicht einfach so eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft unterschieben und verlangen, dass sie anderenfalls kündigen müssen." Es müsse genau andersherum sein, so die Expertin: "Der Verbraucher muss gefragt werden, ob er den kostenpflichtigen Dienst will. Und nur, wenn er das dann ausdrücklich bestätigt, gilt der Vertrag."



Abzocke im Internet: fabriken.de: Rechnungen verunsichern Verbraucher - Wirtschaft - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## bernhard (10 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

heise online - 10.03.09 - Verbraucherzentralen warnen vor Zahlungsaufforderungen an "Schnäppchen-Community"


> Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland wie zum Beispiel in Nordrhein-Westfalen warnen derzeit vor unberechtigten Zahlungsaufforderungen der Firma Connects2Content GmbH. Der Betreiber der Website http://www.fabriken.de ("Adressen für Fabrikverkauf, Outlets, Shopping") und http://www.rezepte-ideen.de habe vor einigen Wochen für die Gratis-Mitgliedschaft in seiner Community geworben, nun verlange er von jenen, die sich angemeldet haben, 84 Euro für eine zwei Jahre dauernde Mitgliedschaft, schreibt die Verbraucherzentrale NRW.


----------



## sascha (11 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Inzwischen ermittelt die Kripo Düsseldorf gegen den mutmaßlichen Betreiber der Seiten wegen Betrugs. Bericht hier bei Computerbetrug.de.

*Hier geht weiter für diejenigen, die trotzdem "ich auch" und  "was soll ich tun" glauben 
 posten zu müssen  >>*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...rd-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich.html


----------



## bernhard (22 August 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet?


> *Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf*
> 
> 90 Js 1388/09
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

http://www.kuvi.de/news/16972_internetbetrueger-bieten-kompromiss-an.html


> *Internetbetrüger bieten Kompromiss an*
> 
> Die Düsseldorfer Staatsanwaltschaft prüft, ob das Strafverfahren gegen die beiden Betreiber der Seiten fabriken.de und rezepte- ideen.de gegen Geldauflagen eingestellt wird. Wie es heißt, habe das Duo angeboten, den geprellten Opfern ihr Geld zurück zu zahlen sowie jeweils 30.000 € an soziale Einrichtungen zu geben. Die 29- und 33-jährigen Männer hatten 2009 die kostenlosen Online-Angebote übernommen und von den Nutzern jährliche Gebühren von 84 € verlangt. Über die Umstellung war nur versteckt informiert worden.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Darauf wird es dann wohl hinauslaufen. Deutsche Staatsanwälte greifen fast immer nach solchen Deals, wenn sie sie angeboten bekommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Das reduziert die Schreibtischarbeit enorm und schafft Luft für wirkliche 
"wichtige"  Aufgaben wie zum Beispiel  Tauschbörsengangster zu fassen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das reduziert die Schreibtischarbeit enorm und schafft Luft für wirkliche "wichtige"  Aufgaben wie zum Beispiel  Tauschbörsengangster zu fassen ...


...oder aber an einschlägig bekannten "Zigarettenhandelszentren" mittels Feldstecher zu beobachten, wenn ein deutscher Staatsbürger einem vietnamesischen Zigarettenhändler 2 Schachteln abkauft, diesen sofort zu krallen, zu belehren und zur Strafe zu verdonnern - während man den vietnamesischen Händler ungeschoren ziehen läßt..... :unzufrieden:


----------



## zweehe (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

was ist wen ich schon bezahlt habe!!!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



zweehe schrieb:


> was ist wen ich schon bezahlt habe!!!!!


Tja, Pech gehabt. Verbuchs als Lehrgeld - und merke dir:
Vorm Bezahlen Google fragen.....


----------



## piper-81 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo!
Ich bin vor einiger Zeit (bestimmt schon über ein Jahr her) auch darauf "reingefallen".
Ich habe auch Emails bekommen und nach der ersten Mail einfach diesen Vordruck vom Verbraucheramt zurück gemailt. Danach kamen noch einige Emails, die ich aber alle ignoriert habe. Ich habe nie wieder was von denen gehört!!!

Also, ruhig bleiben, da passiert gar nichts!

LG


----------



## Xen.On TV (16 Februar 2010)

*Betroffene gesucht!!!*

Hallo liebe Internet-User, 

wir sind vom Ausbildungsfernsehen Xen.On TV und suchen eine/n Betroffene/n, die/der auf eine Internet-Abofalle reingetappt ist. 

Der/Die Betroffene sollte im Raum Berlin wohnen und bereit sein, ein Interview vor der Kamera geben. Terminlich wäre das Interview an diesem Freitag (19.2.10) angelegt. 

Falls Interesse besteht bitte ich um eine PM.

Die Internetseite zu unserem Ausbildungsfernsehen ist xen.on Television Campus.

Vielen Dank, 
das Xen.On TV Team.


----------



## jupp11 (19 März 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Dann legen sie doch noch mal los. Solange es solch milde Richter, ups  Sta gibt , 
wird der Stoff für Berichte sicher nicht ausgehen. 

heise online - Verfahren gegen Hintermänner der Abofalle fabriken.de eingestellt


----------



## Leasch (17 April 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,
ich habe mich leider auch vor einem Jahr bei Fabriken.de angemeldet und bekam dann die ganzen Zahlungsaufforderungen. Leider habe ich diese Firma damals nicht gegoogled und habe nach einigem Briefverkehr únd Zahlungsaufforderungen den Beitrag gezahlt.
Es hieß es sein für ein Jahr und nach einem Jahr solle man nochmal für das zweite Jahr zahlen.
Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es richtig, dass es die Seite Fabriken.de nicht mehr gibt und ich somit auch keiner Zahlungsaufforderung mehr nachkommen muss? Bzw falls diese Firma mir im Februar nochmals eine Zahlungsaufforderung zuschicken sollte, muss ich diese dann beachten oder kann ich sie ignorieren?

Danke schon mal...


----------



## bernhard (17 April 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Dann legen sie doch noch mal los. Solange es solch milde Richter, ups  Sta gibt ,
> wird der Stoff für Berichte sicher nicht ausgehen.
> 
> heise online - Verfahren gegen Hintermänner der Abofalle fabriken.de eingestellt


---


----------



## Antiscammer (17 April 2010)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Leasch schrieb:


> Leider habe ich diese Firma damals nicht gegoogled und habe nach einigem Briefverkehr únd Zahlungsaufforderungen den Beitrag gezahlt.



Auch, wenn es die Webseite nicht mehr gibt, heißt das deswegen noch nicht, dass es keinen Zahlungsanspruch des Anbieters mehr geben kann.

Allerdings gibt es aus einem anderen Grund keinen Zahlungsanspruch: weil der Preishinweis verschleiert wurde.

Es gibt auch kein Gesetz, wonach etwa durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt würde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------

